# Cub SLT1554 Deck belt speed



## yateselect (Aug 21, 2014)

Having an issue with my 2005 year SLT1554 deck slowing down when I lower the deck to 4 or less. It changes when I lower to almost a stop when it reaches 1. I have adjusted the deck and it is level, I just reattached the center spindle and changed the blades. I double checked to make sure the blades weren't too tight. Any Suggestions?

Mark


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post the model/serial #s ?
Are you sure the belt is routed properly?


----------

